# 2005 yamaha kodiak 400 snorkle and rejetting tips



## Fliesitdies (Apr 15, 2014)

Just finished the snorkles and took it for a spin. The idle wasn't bad and didn't really bog any on take off but around 30 mph wot it cuts out like it's out of gas using the choke doesn't help. I thought maybe the wind had something to do with it so I jacked the back end up and it still does it and blows puffs of smoke when it's cutting out. Just wanted to make sure I'm going down the right path before I mess something up. I should change the main jet to a larger number? The snorkles are 1.5" and I don't have any performance mods.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Might be getting too much fuel. Not enough air.


----------



## Fliesitdies (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking that just confused me because everything I read says go up in jet size after snorkles. Any chance that an exhaust might even things out a bit?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That might make it worse. Doesn't matter how fast you get the air out if you can't get it in fast enough. 

Did you glue the tops on? If not, turn your intake top around so your 90 points forward, the faster you go the more it will force air into it. 

See if that helps on top end, and if so that's the problem.


----------

